# If I want a good sounding Classical guitar how much will I need to pay?



## UniverseOfTheMind8 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm planning on getting my first classical guitar here soon (i've been playing electric guitar awhile), but I don't know how much I should be spending on one and what brand/model I should buy if I want a decent sound. I have enough for one up to $1,000.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 6, 2016)

When I bought my classical, I went to GC to play as many as I could (I recommend you do the same). Its definitely a different animal but I like it. I went a Cordoba. I like that It's an American company and the necks feel great. They have lots of different models to choose from and even the $200 one sounded and played pretty good. I took a guitar class in college and my professor would swear by Yamaha's classical guitars. He always advised getting something less expensive first.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yamaha makes the best/most consistent sub-$500 solid top classical guitars by a good margin. Alhambra is a good brand too and offer more at the $1000 price point.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 7, 2016)

These are reasonably good.
http://www.lapatrieguitars.com/guitarsetude.html

I have a Motif that plays and records nicely.


----------



## Dyingsea (Sep 7, 2016)

There are a lot of classical luthiers in Oregon. I bet you could find a luthier built instrument that will blow away anything from a factory used for not too much more than your budget is if you look around hard enough. I see them in the 1200-1500 range at times on the auction sites and classical guitar sites. I think it depends on how serious you are. My opinion is a bad or mediocre guitar can hinder the drive to want to play. In the nylon string world there's just a world of difference between guitars and makers, it's part of the joy of it.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 8, 2016)

Dyingsea said:


> There are a lot of classical luthiers in Oregon. I bet you could find a luthier built instrument that will blow away anything from a factory used for not too much more than your budget is if you look around hard enough. I see them in the 1200-1500 range at times on the auction sites and classical guitar sites. I think it depends on how serious you are. My opinion is a bad or mediocre guitar can hinder the drive to want to play. In the nylon string world there's just a world of difference between guitars and makers, it's part of the joy of it.



Agreed.

If you are ever in Portland, it would be worth a visit to Trade Up Music, either of their two locations.

Every now & then, there really are some hidden jewels that find their way into the store.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 29, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> Yamaha makes the best/most consistent sub-$500 solid top classical guitars by a good margin. Alhambra is a good brand too and offer more at the $1000 price point.



I love my Alhambra


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 1, 2016)

I got an Alhambra 5P for about £400 a few years ago, sounds great to my ears and plays well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 3, 2016)

I've got a Cordoba GK Studio Negra that's pretty nice for 700$. Comes with fishman electronics if you ever want to amplify your guitar as well. I'd definitely recommend playing a bunch of classicals to see what tickles your fancy though.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 4, 2016)

Buy used. Lots of classical players upgrade their instruments as they progress and you can get some 3k guitars for 1k used.


----------

